# Adónk 1 %-át várják, ne hagyjuk azt a költségvetésben



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 2)

*Miért olyan kevesen élnek ezzel az adományozási jogukkal? 
S miért nem segíthetjük az 1 %-ék adományozásával azt, akit akarunk?
A rendszer nem úgy működik, ahogyan azt a „mezítlábas” adózó elképzelné. Van ugye a fenti statisztika, miszerint, milyen sokan nem élnek ezzel az adományozási jogukkal.*

S, ezért ezek a pénzek a költségvetésbe „vándorolnak” , pedig de sok helyen várják, várnák, mert szükségük van erre a +bevételre. Szíves figyelmébe hívnám fel a szíves figyelmét az adózóknak arra, hogy a *http://adoegyszazalek.lap.hu/* oldalon sorakoznak az adományt várók nevei, s a névre kattintva a honlapjaik, tevékenységi körük, valamint adószámuk. Továbbá a NAV honlapján valamennyi támogatható szervezet, annak adószáma, illetve technikai száma is megtalálható.
Aki személyi jövedelemadó-bevallást nyújt be az adóhivatalnak, egyúttal rendelkezhet arról, hogy adójának 1+1 +val, mely civil szervezetet, egyházat, illetve a Nemzeti Tehetség Programot támogatja.

(Zárójelben, s halkan megkérdezném, hogy _Iványi Gábornak_ a hajléktalanokat segítő szervezete most 2016-ban* Iványi* egyháza megkapta a Nemzeti Adó és Vámhivatal határozatát, hogy a szervezet az idén nem fogadhatja el az adózók által felajánlott 1 %-ot. Ismét).

_A Kormány, illetve az adóhatóság nagyon is megszab(hat)ja, hogy kinek is utalhatunk. _
Az emberek közönyössége okán pedig nagyon is elgondolkodtam. A közöny oka pedig az is lehet, hogy_ az adózók nem biztosak abban, hogy a pénz valóban az általuk megnevezett szervezethez _jutott-e?
Vannak rossz tapasztalatok, mint a _vörös-iszap károsultaknak gyűjtött pénzek sorsáról még mindig nem kaptunk részletes beszámolót. _Mennyi pénzt adtak, osztottak ki az új házak felépítésére, az új életek megkezdésére, kialakítására, kártérítésre stb. Továbbá az egyéb adományok sorsáról sem volt a köznép korrektül tájékoztatva.

Ez már egy külön téma is lehetne. Itt említhetném meg a Nemzeti Színház-ra adományozott mérhetetlenül sok pénzt, az elrontott, felesleges kiadásokat stb. Ezek azok az okok, az indokok, melyek elbizonytalanítják a köznépet. S, inkább legyintenek, áh' minek "vergődjek" a listák olvasásával, az 1 % megküldésének lehetőségével. Itt van a baj, az ok. Az emiatti bizonytalanságot - a bizonyosságra kellene váltani.

Javaslatom szerint, visszajelzést kellene küldenie az adományozók részére –_ az adományozott szervezettől arról a tényről, hogy az utalt összeget meg is kapták_*.* Igaz az általam ajánlott, linken elérhető lapon, fel van tüntetve mennyi -mind összes - pénzt utaltak az adományozók. De ebből még nem tudhatja meg az 1 %-át utaló, hogy ebben az ő pénze is benne van-e_? Igaz, vannak akik névtelenül adományoznak, így ők kiesn(né)ek ebből az információból._
Itt és most leírjuk, hogy még nem késő!

Az szja 1+1 százalékáról az előző évekhez hasonlóan május 20-áig lehet rendelkezni, szja-bevallási formától függetlenül, így a bevallási nyilatkozatot választóknak is lehetőségük van erre.
Akik már benyújtották a bevallásukat vagy munkáltatójuknál X jelet tettek és a Nemzeti Adó- és Vámhivatalt (NAV) bízták meg a bevallás elkészítésével, de még egyetlen szervezetet sem jelöltek meg kedvezményezettként, nem maradtak le semmiről, az 1+1 %-ról ugyanis rendelkezni lehet a bevallástól függetlenül. (Hogy mi is ez az 1+1 % - arról bővebben az alábbiakban olvashatunk). Azok az adóforintok, amelyekről az adózók nem rendelkeznek, a költségvetésben maradnak – figyelmeztet közleményében az adóhatóság.

*1+1 %-ék - mi is ez?*
Erről az információt a *www.tetalap.hu/hirek/item/ado-1-kinek-adjam *oldalán olvashatjuk.
Az évenkénti esedékes adóbevallás elkészítésekor amellett, hogy eleget teszünk kötelességeinknek, még segíthetünk is egy általunk választott alapítványnak vagy egyéb szervezetnek a munkájában. Felajánlhatjuk az összeget többek közt egy állatmenhelynek, beteg gyerekek ápolásával foglalkozó alapítványnak vagy iskolának. Az egy százalék felajánlása előtt azonban nem árt tisztába kerülnünk az ezzel kapcsolatos tudnivalókkal, hiszen csak így lehetünk biztosak abban, hogy az összeg biztosan eljut a kiválasztott szervezethez. A felajánlásnak vannak bizonyos tartalmi és formai követelményei, amelyeket be kell tartanunk.

Személyi jövedelemadója egy százalékát minden olyan magánszemély felajánlhatja, akinek adófizetési kötelezettsége van, és aki személyi jövedelemadóját határidőre maradéktalanul befizeti a Nemzeti Adó- és Vámhivatalnak, illetve részletfizetési vagy fizetési halasztási engedélyt kapott a NAV-tól. Befizetett adónk egy százalékának felajánlásáról írásos nyilatkozatban rendelkezhetünk. Az összeget kizárólag egy a 1996. évi CXXVI. törvényben meghatározott szervezet javára ajánlhatjuk fel. 

Nyilatkozatunknak tartalmaznia kell a választott szervezet adószámát. A nevét nem kötelező, de ezt is feltüntethetjük. A befizetett adó egy százalékáról kizárólag teljes egészében rendelkezhetünk; ezt nem oszthatjuk meg különböző szervezetek között, így csak egyet választhatunk. Egyházaknak felajánlott összegről külön, az adó további egy százalékának tekintetében nyilatkozhatunk, ehhez külön nyomtatványt kell kitöltenünk.
A nyilatkozat formájáról a személyi jövedelemadó meghatározott részének az adózó rendelkezése szerinti felhasználásáról szóló 1996. évi CXXVI. törvény 5. paragrafusának (1) bekezdése rendelkezik. Az adózó a rendelkező nyilatkozatot vagy nyilatkozatokat személyesen vagy postán is eljuttathatja az adóhatóságnak.

A nyilatkozatot egy lezárt, adóazonosító jelével ellátott borítékban kell elküldenie. A két (az egyházak, illetve az egyéb szervezetek számára felajánlott egy százalékról szóló) nyilatkozat egy garnitúra részét képezi, ezt együtt kell beborítékolnunk, nem választhatjuk szét a perforáció mentén; ezt majd a NAV teszi meg. A hatóság munkatársai a borítékot és a nyilatkozat az adózó nevét és adóazonosító jelét tartalmazó perforált részét kódjellel látják el, és azokat külön dolgozzák fel. Megkeresik a felajánlást fogadó szervezeteket és kötelezik azokat a jogosultságot igazoló nyilatkozatok benyújtására, illetve a törvényi feltételek harminc napon belüli teljesítésére.
_
Amennyiben a szervezet valóban jogosultnak bizonyul a felajánlás fogadására, a NAV legkésőbb az adott év december 15-ig átutalja a felajánlott egy százalékot a címzettnek. _(No most ismét itt van bennem a kötözködés ördöge. Ha én-te-ő - felajánljuk azt az 1 %-ot, akkor miért csak az adott év december 15-i átutalásban reménykedhetünk. Hol pihen az a sok 1 %-i összeg? Kinek kamatozik?) Csípi a szemem. Miért nem lehetne GYORSABBAN intézni ezeket az utalásokat.
Hiszen mindegyik szervezet, szó szerint 'kiéhezve" várja az 1 %-i adományainkat.

A kedvezményezett alapítvány, közalapítvány vagy más társadalmi szervezet abban az esetben használhatja fel a felajánlott összeget, ha azt az alapító okiratában meghatározott közhasznú alaptevékenységre fordítják. A szervezet saját fenntartásával, működésével kapcsolatos kiadásokra csak a kapott összeg legfeljebb harminc százalékát használhatja fel.

A fenntartással kapcsolatos költségnek számítanak ebben az esetben a székhely fenntartásához, illetve az alkalmazottak bérének biztosításához szükséges költségek, így az ingatlan bérleti díja, a közműdíjak, a postaköltség, illetve a telefon és az internet díja.
Az egy százalékról nem csak a NAV által küldött formanyomtatványon nyilatkozhatunk. Amennyiben valahova elkevertük a NAV-tól kapott dokumentumot, vagy rosszul töltöttük ki, és szeretnének rajta változtatni, kitölthetünk egy új papírt. Egy hagyományos A4-es lap is alkalmas erre a célra; ezt egy normál postai borítékba kell helyeznünk, azt pedig az adóbevallási csomagba téve beküldenünk.


A borítékra minden esetben írjuk rá adóazonosító jelünket. Munkáltatói adó megállapítás esetén a munkavállalónak a rendelkező nyilatkozatot tartalmazó lezárt, adóazonosító jelével ellátott, saját kezűleg aláírt borítékot legkésőbb 10 nappal az adóbevallás határidejének lejárta előtt el kell juttatnia a munkavállalónak.


Az egy százalék felajánlásáról való rendelkezést tartalmazó nyilatkozat érvénytelennek számít, amennyiben a befizetett adóra vonatkozó törvényi előírások nem teljesülnek, az adózó a befizetett adó egy százalékáról részlegesen rendelkezett, mindkét kedvezményezettet ugyanabból a kategóriából választotta ki, a kedvezményezett nem jogosult a felajánlásra, vagy a rendelkező nyilatkozat formai feltételei nem teljesülnek.

Érvénytelen a nyilatkozat például abban az esetben, ha az adózó rossz adószámot vagy technikai számot adott meg, egyáltalán nem adott meg számot, illetve az olvashatatlan; nem tüntette fel a borítékon saját adóazonosító jelét, vagy munkáltatói adó megállapítás esetén nem írta alá a borítékot.

*G.B.*

*

 *


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 2)

Ivanyirol sokat olvastam , es valoban nagyon sok segitseg ad(ott) , szegenyeknek , raszoruloknak.
Hogy o miert nem kaphat lehetoeget az 1% adoakozasbol???...........


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 3)

Ilyen jo volna Canadaban is..


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

? Mi lenne jo Canadaba?


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 3)

1 szazalekos adomanyozas, mikor csinalom a adomat


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

Adhatod iskolaknak felekezeteknek stb.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 3)

2016. január 29.
Az *Oltalom Karitatív Egyesület* köszöni minden felajánlójának, hogy adója 1%-ával támogatta a rászorulók érdekében végzett tevékenységét. A részünkre juttatott összeg: _2013 évben 9.952.738,-Ft; 2014 évben 8.395.860,- Ft_, _2015 évben 6.948.231,- Ft_, melyet a működtetéssel és a közhasznú tevékenységgel összefüggő munkálatokra fordítottunk.

A *Másik Kéz Alapítvány* (1086 Bp., Dankó u. 9., adószám: 18011964-1-41, elnök: dr. Iványi Gábor) köszöni minden felajánlójának, hogy adója 1%-ával támogatta tevékenységét. A részünkre juttatott összeg: _2013 évben 30.034,-Ft, 2014 évben 40.321,- Ft_, _2015 évben 28.430,- Ft_, melyet a működtetéssel és a közhasznú tevékenységgel összefüggő munkálatokra fordítottunk.

http://www.oltalom.hu/rovat.php?id=65&lang=hu&mid=91


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

www.wesley.hu/sites/default/files/fajlok/kisegyhazak_rr_61_uj.doc
http://kolozsvaros.com/2016/01/04/orban-viktor-kegyelmebol/

Ivanyiek nem kaptak meg.


Valahol olvastam hogy 2 evig elfogadott ukodesnek kell elnni, o k nem kerultek be a tortenelmi egyhazakba es ezert nem kaphatnak 1% tamogatast.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 3)

Beka Holt írta:


> 2016. január 29.
> Az *Oltalom Karitatív Egyesület* köszöni minden felajánlójának, hogy adója 1%-ával támogatta a rászorulók érdekében végzett tevékenységét. A részünkre juttatott összeg: _2013 évben 9.952.738,-Ft; 2014 évben 8.395.860,- Ft_, _2015 évben 6.948.231,- Ft_, melyet a működtetéssel és a közhasznú tevékenységgel összefüggő munkálatokra fordítottunk.
> 
> A *Másik Kéz Alapítvány* (1086 Bp., Dankó u. 9., adószám: 18011964-1-41, elnök: dr. Iványi Gábor) köszöni minden felajánlójának, hogy adója 1%-ával támogatta tevékenységét. A részünkre juttatott összeg: _2013 évben 30.034,-Ft, 2014 évben 40.321,- Ft_, _2015 évben 28.430,- Ft_, melyet a működtetéssel és a közhasznú tevékenységgel összefüggő munkálatokra fordítottunk.
> ...


*
_*Kedves Beka Holt!*
Iszonyat és felettébb elszomorító, sőt kétségbeejtő  ez a fentebb leírt és megküldött statisztikád. S ha ezeket a (meg nem kapott) összegeket az egyre bővülő létszámú, hajléktalan emberekre visszaosztjuk, egy személyre vonatkozóan ez a keret, egyre jobban szűkülne. Ide még a költségvetésből is kellene pótolni, hiszen nem minden hajléktalan ember a saját elrontott, felelőtlen élete miatt került oda, ahová. Ebben a bizonytalan életben könnyen veszíthetőek a munkahelyek, a megélhetési lehetőségek, így ezzel egyenes arányban az életfeltételek is egyre jobban.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 3)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Beka Holt!*
> Iszonyat és felettébb elszomorító, sőt kétségbeejtő  ez a fentebb leírt és megküldött statisztikád a *Másik Kéz Alapítvány* befolyt összegeiről. S, a legszerényebb az *elmúlt évi összeg, 28.430.- Ft*. Elképzelhetetlen, hogy ilyen szűkre mért keretből hogyan és miképpen tud a Alapítvány gazdálkodni. Igenis, segíteni, segítenünk kellene.
> Az *Oltalom Karitatív Egyesület* már sikeresebb, igaz, itt is jelentősen esett a támogatás összege, mert amíg az 2013-as évben 9.952.738. - Ft volt, ez az összeg a* 2015-ös évben több millióval megcsappant: 6.948.231.- Ft-ra szűkült.*
> ...



Arra nem gondolsz hogy minél több alapítványt működtetnek annál kevesebb az egyes számlákra befolyt összeg?


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> www.wesley.hu/sites/default/files/fajlok/kisegyhazak_rr_61_uj.doc
> http://kolozsvaros.com/2016/01/04/orban-viktor-kegyelmebol/
> 
> Ivanyiek nem kaptak meg.
> ...



A Krsna-Tudatú egyház sem történelmi egyház (legalábbis ebben az országban) mégis megkapja a felajánlott 1%-ot. Úgyhogy ezt nem értem.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

Beka Holt írta:


> A Krsna-Tudatú egyház sem történelmi egyház (legalábbis ebben az országban) mégis megkapja a felajánlott 1%-ot. Úgyhogy ezt nem értem.



Akkor mar ketten vagyunk akik nem ertjuk, mert nem az a baj hogy a Krisnasok megkapjak hanem az hogy Ivanyiek nem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> www.wesley.hu/sites/default/files/fajlok/kisegyhazak_rr_61_uj.doc
> http://kolozsvaros.com/2016/01/04/orban-viktor-kegyelmebol/
> 
> Ivanyiek nem kaptak meg.
> ...


Mint egyház valóban nem kaphatnak, de a másikat, az alapítvány megkaphatja, mint közhasznú tevékenységet végző szervezet, ha 3 év műxik.
Ne feledjük 1+1 a feljaánlható %!


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Akkor mar ketten vagyunk akik nem ertjuk, mert nem az a baj hogy a Krisnasok megkapjak hanem az hogy Ivanyiek nem.



Ha a Magyarországi Evangéliumi Testvérközösségről beszélünk, mint kisegyházról akkor nekik nem is jár az adó 1%-a. Nekik ha jól látom van kereskedelmi tevékenységből bevételük, márpedig ez kizáró ok!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

Milyen kereskedessel foglalkoznak?


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Milyen kereskedessel foglalkoznak?



Ne kereskedés, kereskedelmi tevékenység!

Kávézó az Öt Verébhez

Az Oltalom Karitatív Egyesület kávézót nyitott hajléktalanok számára a Józsefvárosban. Az Öt Verébhez címzett vendéglátóhely különlegessége, hogy csészékbe töltött, valódi presszókávéval és *alacsony árral *várja a fedél nélküli klienseket.

Tehát, kereskedelmi tevékenységből van bevétele.


----------



## mechi (2016 Február 3)

A 2011. évi CCVI. törvény határozza meg, hogy ki minősül egyháznak!!!
Az "egyházi" 1% csak a következőknek adható:

http://www.nav.gov.hu/nav/szja1_1/technikai_szamok


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 4)

Beka Holt írta:


> Arra nem gondolsz hogy *minél több alapítványt működtetnek annál kevesebb az egyes számlákra befolyt összeg?*


*
_*Kedves Beka Holt!*
*Kérdésedre a válaszom az, hogy igenis gondolok*.
A legütősebb példát említsem, pontosan az elmúlt választások . 
Ott is megszámlálhatatlanul SOK kicsi/pici/sőt/soha nem hallott pártok jegyeztették magukat. A tájékozatlan, képzetlen emberek azt gondolták, ha ezekre HÚZZÁK az X-et, 
akkor "menekülnek" az Orbán kormánytól. Igen, igen, van akit - ily módon - meg lehetett vezetni. S, mi történt tudjuk. Sőt ezek a semmiből előkerültek az induló tőkéjükkel volt, hogy igen, - volt, hogy  nem tudtak korrektül elszámolni. 
S, mint jól ismerjük a régen bevált mondás igazát: "oszd meg és uralkodj". A most kormányzó pártnak ez az okosság, nagyon is bejött.
Ha annyira sem látnák, nem volna átlátásom a napi és egyéb politikára, - mint annak a szorgalmatos vakondnak, aki a kertemben "dolgozgat" -, akkor is, pontosan LÁTOM,  mi történt és mi történik.
Egy valamit azért fájlalok, méghozzá nagyon . 
Melitta "nem tetszéséhez", "beírásához" csatlakozom, mert igenis  ,* bármilyen tevékenységgel próbálja is meg, a "vitánk tárgyát képező" Egyesület, a bevételeit növelni, ez csak dicséretes dolog  . *
Miért is? 
Nagyon *sok rászorulónak adnak kenyeret és meleg ételt.* Hogyan is bírnák ezt e- vagy anélkül?! a +befolyt jövedelem nélkül. (Ha ugyan igaz ez a feltételezés, hogy van az Egyesületnek vala/bármilyen kávézója, - én erről nem tudok -, de ezek után utána is nézek.
S, ha van, akkor is visítok . 
Miért? 
Mert ennek az Egyesületnek sem terem a pénz, csak úgy, hiába is szórnák el annak "magjait". 
Az emigyen Magyarországon, immár "megszokott" aratást nem gyakorolják.
Az egész témában azért vagyok elkeseredett , mert itt van az a szó, mégpedig az, hogy HIÁBA. 
S, ennek a szónak az értelmét mindannyian jól ismerjük, jól tudjuk  .
Az Egyesület önkéntesei és dolgozói, HIÁBA dolgoznak sokat, HIÁBA mentenek fizikálisan és mentálisan is embereket, akkor is HIÁBA várják a segítséget.
Azt a 1%-ot, amit törvény ide, § oda, ha adózó volnék, (régóta nyögdíjas) , bizony, bizony, azt a keresztet "rájuk", "nekik" behúznám, hogy több jusson az elesetteknek.
*
*Csak remélni és bízni tudok abban, hogy amit/amiről Flamingó írt, arról mind többen tudnak, s húzzák azt az X-et oda, ahol nagyon is várják. De mivel gyűrűznek a fél információk, félő, hogy erre és ezért kevesen gondolnak.*
*
Véleményem ez, csak ennyi 
*G.B.*_


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 4)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Beka Holt!*
> *Kérdésedre a válaszom az, hogy igenis gondolok*.
> A legütősebb példát említsem, pontosan az elmúlt választások .
> ...



Nem azt mondtam, hogy nem járna nekik az 1%! Azt a törvényt nem én hoztam ami miatt nem kaphatnak!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 4)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nem azt mondtam, hogy nem járna nekik az 1%! Azt a törvényt nem én hoztam ami miatt nem kaphatnak!


*
_*Kedves Beka Holt!*
Ilyen "gyanúsításra" ne is gondolj  ! Meg sem fordult a fejemben. Én csak azt szeretném, ha mindenki olyan cégnek/szervezetnek küldhetné az 1 %-át, akik bármi okból kiérdemelnék azt. 
No igen, az én "tervezetemben" is volna lista . Mégpedig mind azokról, akik csalnak, inkorrektek és a megkapott pénzt nem arra használnák, amire és amiért azt,
az adózók azt megküldenék.
Nem megbántani akartalak  , csak leírtam az én verziómat.
No, barátság! És mindenképpen megköszönöm a hozzászólásodat.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 29)

*Sorra bukja a pereket a magyar állam Strasbourgban*

A jogsértőnek minősített magyar egyházi törvény miatt az Emberi Jogok Európai Bírósága vallási közösségeknek ítélt meg kártérítést. A strasbourgi bíróság döntése szerint a magyar államnak 60 ezer eurót kell fizetnie az ANKH Örök Élet Egyházának, 90 ezer eurót a Dharmaling Magyarország Buddhista Egyháznak, 140 ezer eurót a Mantra Magyarországi Buddhista Egyházának, 45 ezer eurót a Szangye Menlai Gedün, a Gyógyító Buddha Közössége Egyháznak, 60 ezer eurót az Univerzum Egyházának, 105 ezer eurót az Usui Szellemi Iskola Közösség Egyháznak és 40 ezer eurót az Út és Erény Közössége Egyháznak. A bíróság közleménye kitért arra, hogy az Iványi Gábor vezetésével működő Magyarországi Evangéliumi Testvérközösség (MET) ügyében még nem született döntés.

Strasbourg korábban igazat adott a bírósághoz forduló kisegyházaknak, és kimondta, hogy vallási kérdésekben a kormány megsértette a semlegesség, valamint a diszkrimináció tilalmának elvét. A bíróság azt is kifogásolta, hogy politikai döntés függvénye az egyház rang elismerése. Az anyagi kérdésekről a kormány több közösséggel megállapodott, de Iványiék testvérközösségével például csak részegyezség született. Az egyházi státuszától megfosztott MET-et összesen több mint 1,2 milliárd forintos kártalanítás és majdnem 160 milliós késedelmi kamat illeti meg, de akadnak olyan tételek is, amelyek kifizetésére nem hajlandó a kormány.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 30)

Melitta írta:


> *Sorra bukja a pereket a magyar állam Strasbourgban*
> 
> _A jogsértőnek minősített magyar egyházi törvény miatt az Emberi Jogok Európai Bírósága vallási közösségeknek ítélt meg kártérítést. A strasbourgi bíróság döntése szerint a magyar államnak 60 ezer eurót kell fizetnie az ANKH Örök Élet Egyházának, 90 ezer eurót a Dharmaling Magyarország Buddhista Egyháznak, 140 ezer eurót a Mantra Magyarországi Buddhista Egyházának, 45 ezer eurót a Szangye Menlai Gedün, a Gyógyító Buddha Közössége Egyháznak, 60 ezer eurót az Univerzum Egyházának, 105 ezer eurót az Usui Szellemi Iskola Közösség Egyháznak és 40 ezer eurót az Út és Erény Közössége Egyháznak. A bíróság közleménye kitért arra, hogy az Iványi Gábor vezetésével működő Magyarországi Evangéliumi Testvérközösség (MET) ügyében még nem született döntés.
> 
> Strasbourg korábban igazat adott a bírósághoz forduló kisegyházaknak, és kimondta, hogy vallási kérdésekben a kormány megsértette a semlegesség, valamint a diszkrimináció tilalmának elvét. A bíróság azt is kifogásolta, hogy politikai döntés függvénye az egyház rang elismerése. Az anyagi kérdésekről a kormány több közösséggel megállapodott, de Iványiék testvérközösségével például csak részegyezség született. Az egyházi státuszától megfosztott MET-et összesen több mint 1,2 milliárd forintos kártalanítás és majdnem 160 milliós késedelmi kamat illeti meg, de akadnak olyan tételek is, amelyek kifizetésére nem hajlandó a kormány._


_*
*"...akadnak olyan tételek is, amelyek kifizetésére nem hajlandó a kormány", j*ellemző, hiába mondják, utasítják Strasbourgban, hogy ezt és úgy kell(ene) tenni. Kormányunk még itt is ellent mond. Ők megtehetik, csak azért is. Meddig, meddig lesz ez így? Mikor jön már végre el az, hogy finis és nincs, nem lesz tovább. Nem nekünk, de pöffeszkedő, utasítgató, önbíráskodó kormányunknak. Mikor jön el az a perc, hogy fel kell állniuk a bársony székből?! Mikor, mikor?
Iványi Gábor személyesen is, de az egyházán keresztül is végtelenül sokat tesz a hajléktalanok érdekében, életében. Ételt oszt, szállót működtet és tart fent. Ott bezzeg nincs pénz elsilbolás, ott bezzeg minden fillérrel el tudtak számolni. Mégis "peremen kívülre" rakták őket. Miért? Csak, mert nekik ez tetszett, mert ők ezt és úgy határozták el. 
*G.B.*_


----------

